# Tufts Security Officer-Boston Campus



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Security Officer - Boston Campus*
Institution:
*Tufts University*

Location:
Medford, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/18/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*Description

There are multiple openings for this position.*

The Tufts University Department of Public Safety is comprised of sworn police officers, campus security officers, dispatchers, emergency management and fire safety staff. Staff are assigned to one of four campus locations, one in Medford/Somerville, two Boston campuses (Health Sciences and School of the Museum of Fine Arts - SMFA) and a 24/365 clinical and teaching campus in Grafton. Public Safety staff may be redeployed as needed to cover staffing shortages and additional needs throughout the Tufts community as needed.

The Department of Public Safety works to ensure that the physical, psychological, and emotional security and wellbeing needs of all our community members are being met. Whereas safety and security are a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and expertise to proactive community partnerships designed to provide programs, resources, and services to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems. The department is continually striving to ensure that campus safety and policing functions remain responsive to the needs of our community, are aligned with the university's core values, and provide the accountability and transparency needed to maintain the trust and support of the Tufts community. Public Safety leadership regularly and proactively engage with the Tufts community to develop and maintain communication and education about DPS' programs, services, and resources as well as to lend expertise around upcoming events ongoing campus concerns and annual programs.

Department of Public Safety staff are expected to:

Be forward-thinking about campus safety, understand the values and perspectives of the Tufts community in all its diversity and can tailor the way they deliver services to meet those varied needs.
Be grounded in ensuring the dignity and respect of all community members, and the elimination of all forms of bias and discrimination.
Fully embrace anti-racist practices, are trusted, and valued by Tufts community members, and use restorative and transformative practices where harms are repaired, and future harms can be prevented.
Proactively engage with community members and the activities of the community in a manner that is welcomed and builds trust.
Under the supervision of the duty supervisor, the Campus Security Officer (CSO) performs various preventative safety, security, and service-related functions, including: access control, building checks, personal safety escorts, unlocks, parking enforcement, other customer service-related duties, and other duties as assigned.

CSO's actively contribute to the Department's mission to provide a safe and secure environment while performing various preventative safety and security services to the community. The CSO, as a clearly identifiable university official, also performs a myriad of customer service functions as the general public often seeks them out for general assistance, sometimes unrelated to the public safety function.

CSO's make important contributions to the department's commitment to the philosophy of prevention through Community Oriented Policing and Problem Solving (COPPS) by:

Providing exceptional customer service, thereby creating a positive image for the department
Enhancing safety and security through vigilance and the delivery of professional security services
Proactively identifying and communicating potential safety and security issues, such as lighting issues, faulty locks, missing public safety signage, hazardous weather-related conditions, etc.

*Qualifications

Basic Requirements:*

Ability to tell when something is wrong or is likely to go wrong. It does not involve solving the problem, only recognizing there is a problem.
Ability to listen to and understand information and ideas presented through spoken words and sentences.
Ability to talk to others to convey information effectively.
Ability to provide information to supervisors, co-workers, by telephone or other electronic means, in written form, e-mail, or in person.
Ability to be reliable, responsible, and dependable, and fulfill obligations.
Ability to maintain composure, keeping emotions in check, controlling anger, and avoiding aggressive behavior, even in very difficult situations.
Ability to take care about detail and be thorough in completing work tasks.
Ability to be pleasant with others on the job and displaying a good-natured, cooperative attitude.
Ability to use or learn to use computer and office software in creation of reports or to communicate with others.
Possesses knowledge, skills and abilities as is normally acquired through attainment of a high school diploma or GED.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license with a good driving history.
Ability to successfully complete CPR and First Aid training.
Pass a comprehensive background investigation and drug testing.
*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

_Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Boston

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety - Boston

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Full-time

*Job Posting*: May 14, 2021, 1:44:41 PM
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Tufts University

Online App. Form:
http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/ext/jobdetail.ftl?job=21001308&tz=GMT-05:00


----------

